# 180 PAGE TROY-BILT HORSE OWNERS MANUAL



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

A while back a came across the original 180 page Factory Owners Manual for the older Horse Tillers. Original copyright date is 1977 and it's actually from Garden Way. It's the best service information I've ever found on the older Horse Tillers. Even with the recent file size upgrades it's just to big (37MB) to upload.

I know how many guys own these things on this forum because I can see how many times the Horse manuals I have been able to post have been downloaded. If you own one of the early Horse Tillers this manual is a treasure trove of information. Just about any information you would want on an old Horse tiller is in this manual. 

I wish I could provide a link, but I can't even get that to work today. With that said, if you'll copy/paste the information below into a Google search box you can get to a point where you can download the file. It's safe, it comes from the MTD website.

mnl20h.pdf - MTD Products


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I still have the paper manual that came with my old tiller. And you are right, it has everything needed to run, maintain, and safely and properly use a Troy-Bilt tiller. Many times I have wished that other stuff I own had such a good manual.


----------

